# HELP Trek 5.2 WSD pilot 2006, was this bike pink?



## FutureRacingChick (Oct 18, 2007)

my friend is selling this (in another state so i can't see another pic) is this really a pilot 5.s....cuz it has regular pedals and i don't think that it would come with those and i think that is very odd. what do you ladies think?:idea:


----------



## IronDad (Oct 7, 2003)

valerie3boys said:


> my friend is selling this (in another state so i can't see another pic) is this really a pilot 5.s....cuz it has regular pedals and i don't think that it would come with those and i think that is very odd. what do you ladies think?:idea:


Yes that's an '06 Trek 5.3 WSD Pilot: https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2006/archive/pilot52wsd

They didn't come with pedals and are easily changed in a few minutes.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, as the previous poster said, the pedals have just been changed. My wife has the exact same bike except with clipless pedals. Its a great bike


----------



## eye3md (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, it's a Trek Pilot 5.2 WSD, it is pink and comes with regular pedals since people tend to have their own clipless pedals to attach once purchased, it's a great little bike. I've been riding it for a year now and love it.


----------

